# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Самые прикольные продукты питания

## Irina

*Представляем Вашему вниманию самые странные, необычные и временами шокирующие продукты питания для удовлетворения «креативного» голода.

Паста - бекон*

Каждый тюбик с жидким беконом рассчитан на 16 порций – эквивалент 64 кусочков бекона

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Тюбик суши*

Удобный портативный тюбик с суши. Креативная штука из Японии проста - толкаешь снизу, съедаешь сверху.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Золотой спрей*

Позволяет покрыть золотом (съедобным) любую Вашу любимую еду, хоть котлету

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Груша-Будда*

Хао Хианчанг из Китая выращивает и продает груши в виде статуэток Будды.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*
Консервированный чизбургер*

Для критиков Макдональдса – эта еда сочетает в себе всю «пользу» не только фаст-фуда, но еще и консервированных продуктов.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Кофейный ингалятор

Дивайс от Ли Вифа распыляет микрочастички кофе прямиком в Ваш рот.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Шоко-череп*

Mori ex Cacao (Шоколадная смерть) – набор симпатичных шоколадных черепов с нереальной суммой на ценнике. Кто знает, может в мире есть девушки, которых такой набор конфет порадует в День Святого Валентина.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Конфета «Дэниэл Крейг» на палочке*

Вернее, конфета на палочке «Дэниэл Крейг». Разработано супермегакомпанией Del Monte.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Плюшка на палочке*

Нет, это не конфета в виде булки, это булка в виде конфеты. Отличное решение для вечеринок и фуршетов.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*

Шоколадные таблетки*

Помогут бороться со всеми болезнями, так как прогоняют тоску и поднимают настроение

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Яичный рулет*

Забудьте то вкусное, ароматное творение Вашей бабушки с жареным лучком и золотистой корочкой. Перед Вами типичный представитель современной еды – жалкое подобие куриного яйца

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Пирамидальный арбуз*

Как и большинство странных продуктов питания, этот арбуз родом из Японии. Есть подозрение, что у нас бы такой не прижился – как бы продавцы его по круглым бокам постукивали?

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Рожок с пиццей*

Пицца в виде конуса – последний и самый модный тренд в фаст-фуд индустрии.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## PatR!oT

вот шоколадных таблеток я бы навернул )))

----------


## Irina

А мне бы шоко-череп кто подарил))

----------

